# OT: Der Sturm Rita..

## Sourcecode

Wie steht ihr zu den 2 Stürmen Katrina und der jetzt kommende Sturm Rita in den USA?

Ich habe Schiss davor... wir haben heute in der Berufsschule auchnoch 2 Stunden darüber gesprochen ( passt ja auch Super zu meinem Beruf  :Smile:  )

Die Probleme die wir dadurch kriegen ( mal abgesehen von Benzinkosten )

Sind das unsere Nebenkosten was z.b Heizung angeht förmlich Exploidieren werden... von Materialien die Mineralöl enthalten garnet zu reden..

Für mich als Maler und Lackierer würde das Bedeuten das Farbe und Co Preislich Extremst zulegen werden da die ja auch auf Mineralölbasis sind.

Das würde wiederum bedeuten das es für mich Schwer wäre in 3 Jahren wenn meine Ausbildung fertig ist an Kundenaufträge zu kommen weil ich dann unbezahlbar bin von den Preisen her.

ANDERERSEITZ könnte ich durch diese Katastrophe Extremst viele Kundenaufträge Sammeln weil dann die Verbraucher nach 1nem Wort Schreien werden -> Wärmedämmung fürs Haus

Und das fällt mitunter auch in meinen Bereich.  :Smile: 

Weiterhin wird es eine Inport Export Kriese geben die wir so nochnicht erlebt haben da wird so einiges zusammenbrechen auch bei uns.

Bahn und Co wird auch Tüchtig anziehen an den Preisen. und so weiter undso weiter und so weiter...

Vielen auf der Welt ( auch hier ) scheint wohl nicht sonderlich bewusst zu sein was diese Kathastrophe wenn sie so schlimm wird wonach es aussieht für Weitreichende Folgen für unseren Livestyle, Leben, Job, Leben ansich und Infrastruktur unseres Landes haben kann.

Und das finde ich EXTREMST Bedenklich.

Achja und hier nochwas zu nem anderen User mit folgender Aussage ( habe ich aus nem anderen Board übernommen, war nicht von hier. )  *Quote:*   

> Hoffentlich wirds große wirtschaftliche schäden geben , dann werden Sie vieleicht endlich zur besinung kommen und gegen den Treibhaus-Effekt was tun 

 

Dir ist aber schon bewusst das wenn dort mal eben gut 80% der Ölvorräte ( Die Zahl hat mir mein Lehrer genannt, bevor jetz einer nach ner Quelle schreit. )  der USA Zerstört werden das sich das auf die Gesamte Welt und auf unser gesamtes Leben niederschlägt?

p.s:

Alleine "Katrina" hat soviel an Kosten Verschlungen wie unser Bundeshaushalt2004 ausgegeben hat.

Das hat 1 "Sturm" geschafft innerhalb von ein paar Stunden was WIR in 1nem Jahr ausgeben.

Das mal so als Vorstellung was das ganze kostet, von den Folgen mal abgesehen ..  :Rolling Eyes: 

Achja und wer sich nicht Vorstellen kann wie Rießig dieser "Sturm" ist... er hat ungefähr einen Durchmesser von 700KM damit wäre er von Köln aus ungefähr bis über Berlin durch von der Länge her.

Wäre das Ding also hier, würde D-Land komplett dem Erdboden gleichgemacht. ( Ich hoffe ihr habt jetzt mal begriffen wie riesig dieses Ding ist. )

Und hier ist eine Email aus der Gentoo Developer Mailing List von einem Mitentwickler, er gehört zu den Flüchtlingen und hat seine Sicht der Dinge in die Mailing List gestellt Sehr Lesenswert was einer sagt den das selbst (aktiv ) betrifft ->

```
Date: Fri, 23 Sep 2005 13:46:38 -0500

From: Jason Huebel <*****@******>

To: *****@****, *****@*****

Subject: Hurricane Rita Evacuation

I just wanted to give you guys an update on our status with our

evacuation for Hurricane Rita.  If you could forward this to the

Gentoo mailing lists (the public lists are okay, too), I would

appreciate it.  I'm accessing the internet from a Windows 98 (bleck)

computer using Juno (double bleck) as an ISP.  So Gmail isn't fully

supported on IE5 and won't allow me to send email out as

******@******.  Downloading Firefox would be utterly painful on

this slow dialup link, so I haven't bothered with that.  That and this

isn't my computer, so I don't have permission to change anything. :-)

Anyway, our status... We've evacuated from our home in Orange, TX,

which is about 25 miles northeast of where the hurricane is expected

to make landfall.  My parent's and my sister's homes are directly in

the path of the hurricane, in Port Arthur, TX.  At the time of this

writing, the hurricane /may/ drop to a category 2 when it hits the

coast.  But that will do little to help the areas to the east and

northeast of the hurricane's path (basically, the area where my house

is).  The storm surge alone will likely wipe out my parents' and my

sister's houses.  Our house probably won't withstand the winds, since

we're in a manufactured home.  That being the case, we fully expect to

be homeless by this time tomorrow.

Thankfully, we've evacuated far enough north that we'll probably only

have to deal with high winds.  We're staying with my wife's aunt and

uncle in Anacoco, Louisiana.  We're sharing a one-bedroom house with

(last count) 13 people.  So things are going to be a little cramped

tonight as we ride out the weakening hurricane.  We expect to see

winds where we are staying of approximately 75 mph, with rainfall in

the range of 10 to 15 inches over a 24 hour period. There rainfall

isn't of much concern, since this area of the country commonly sees

heavy rainfall of this kind.  The wind is an issue, though.  We've

boarded up the eastern and southeastern sides of the house to protect

against the wind, so I think we're about as prepared as we can be.

We would have gone further north, but when we evacuated the hurricane

wasn't expected to come this far east.  By the time it became apparent

that the hurricane was coming closer than expected, roads were

completely clogged and there was little chance we would get much

further way.  It made more sense to stay in a solid home than to be

out on the road or staying in a travel trailer at some campground.

Provided we still have phones tomorrow, I'll send an update.  I hope

everyone else who might be effected by the hurricane made it out

safely and we'll see you on the other side of this thing.  If you

don't hear from us tomorrow, don't be too concerned.  I expect we'll

be very busy with cleanup on Saturday and Sunday here in Anacoco, LA.

Then early next week we'll be heading back to our home in Orange, TX

to survey the damage, begin the long insurance process, etc.  I doubt

we'll have access to phones or the internet while we're there.

--

Jason Huebel

****@*******

-- 

*****@****** mailing list
```

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich finde es auch sehr schlimm..allerdings sollte man auch beachten das die amerikaner immer alles dramatisieren. die werden nun mal wieder von jedem fürtzchen einen hurrican machen.das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben. ich finde es ziemlich schade für die menschen die dort leben. man kann nur hoffen das es nicht so viele tote geben wird und das es doch nicht so schlimm wird wie alle befürchten

----------

## Sourcecode

[quote="Mattez"die werden nun mal wieder von jedem fürtzchen einen hurrican machen.[/quote]

Du hast dir aber schonmal Satellitenfotos von diesem "Fürzchen" angeschaut?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Wieso glauben wir Menschen, dass immer nur wir die zu Bedauernden sind? Glauben wir wirklich, dass sich die Natur für unsere Verbrechen an ihr nicht rächen wird? Immerhin sind es die USA, vor allem die Bush-Regierung, die nicht mal jetzt (!) Maßnahmen trifft, um auf unsere Umwelt besser zu achten. Warum denn auch? Die Erdölindustrie hat doch großherzig Bushs Wahlkampft mitfinanziert. Da kann man doch schon einige Gefallen tun, wie die Unterbindung von diversen Umweltschutzgesetzen, nicht wahr?  Vom Kyoto-Protokoll will ich gar nicht sprechen. Der "american way of life" hätte dadurch doch beeinträchtigt werden können. 

Es ist auch die Erdölindustrie, die all die Patente zu Alternativtreibstoffen besitzt, diese aber solang nicht auf den Markt bringt, bis das Erdöl aufgebraucht ist. Wahrscheinlich werden die dann als Retter der Welt mit ihren neuen technischen Innovationen hochgepriesen, welche sie uns dann für ein Heidengeld verkaufen werden. War es nicht auch die Erdölindustrie, die dafür gesorgt hat, dass in ca 40 amerikanischen Städten Autobahnen gebaut werden, wobei das öffentliche Verkehrssystem für diese Autobahnen "Platz" machen musste?

Wenn wir Menschen nicht so geldgierig und egoistisch wären, würde es heute ganz anders aussehen. Die Möglichkeiten dazu hätten wir schon längst gehabt.

----------

## MALON3

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt immer wieder traurig zu sehen, dass sobald eine Katastrophe die westlich Welt betrifft so ein Medienrummel gemacht wird um die Sensationsgeilheit der Menschen zu stillen.

Leider ist es ja so, dass es auf der Welt weitaus schlimmere Misstände/Katastrophen gibt die in den Medien einfach Tod geschwiegen werden nur das wir unsere Kapitalistisches Hauptsache mir/uns geht es gut denken nicht abstellen!

zB. sterben täglich ca. 24000 Menschen an Hunger!

Daran sieht man mal wieder, dass wir die Weltmeister am Verdrängen sind solange es nicht uns direkt/indirekt betrifft! Mich eingeschlossen.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich empfinde diese Hurricane Geschichte durchaus als schrecklich und hoffe für die Menschen welche betroffen sind das sie es heil überstehen...Ich hoffe auch das durch solche Katastrophen manche Leute wachgeruttelt werden und sehen was wir mit unserer Welt so alles anstellen.

Aber wie gesagt finde ich diesen Medienrummel etwas bedenklich im Angesicht andere Probleme dieser Welt.

malon3

----------

## Marc-Tell

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Wieso glauben wir Menschen, dass immer nur wir die zu Bedauernden sind? Glauben wir wirklich, dass sich die Natur für unsere Verbrechen an ihr nicht rächen wird? Immerhin sind es die USA, vor allem die Bush-Regierung, die nicht mal jetzt (!) Maßnahmen trifft, um auf unsere Umwelt besser zu achten. Warum denn auch? Die Erdölindustrie hat doch großherzig Bushs Wahlkampft mitfinanziert. Da kann man doch schon einige Gefallen tun, wie die Unterbindung von diversen Umweltschutzgesetzen, nicht wahr?  Vom Kyoto-Protokoll will ich gar nicht sprechen. Der "american way of life" hätte dadurch doch beeinträchtigt werden können. 
> 
> Es ist auch die Erdölindustrie, die all die Patente zu Alternativtreibstoffen besitzt, diese aber solang nicht auf den Markt bringt, bis das Erdöl aufgebraucht ist. Wahrscheinlich werden die dann als Retter der Welt mit ihren neuen technischen Innovationen hochgepriesen, welche sie uns dann für ein Heidengeld verkaufen werden. War es nicht auch die Erdölindustrie, die dafür gesorgt hat, dass in ca 40 amerikanischen Städten Autobahnen gebaut werden, wobei das öffentliche Verkehrssystem für diese Autobahnen "Platz" machen musste?
> 
> Wenn wir Menschen nicht so geldgierig und egoistisch wären, würde es heute ganz anders aussehen. Die Möglichkeiten dazu hätten wir schon längst gehabt.

 

Full ACK

Diese Wirbelstürme sind auch Folgen der "Amerika first" Politik der Bush-Administration. Irgendwie spüren die Leute da auch die Enschläge nicht mehr....

Habe eben ein Bericht gesehen, wo ein Reporter berichtet, wie fest doch irgendwelche Fahnenmasten mit der texanischen- und USA-Flagge im Boden verankert sind und das beide Flaggen dem Sturm trotzen (sollte wohl sinnbildlich für die "stärke" der USA stehen)... dabei säuft gerade der halbe Süden der USA ab... kopfschüttel.

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Hamburg

----------

## lumberjack

ich weiss nicht, warum ich wegen diesem sturm panik schieben sollte.

das ist nicht der erste und auch nicht der letzte.

und die tendenz scheint eh dazu zu neigen, daß die wetterphänomene immer extremer werden.

über ursachen und schuld will ich mich hier gar nicht auslassen.

soll ich jetzt deswegen jedesmal den panikrummel der medien mitmachen?

besonders dann, wenn gods-own-country(TM) betroffen ist?

und ich bin mir sicher, daß auch unsere "schonfrist" bald abläuft.

ich würde mir weniger sorgen um die preise von farbtöpfen machen, als um den lebensraum unserer kinder.

----------

## EdtheRat

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Wieso glauben wir Menschen, dass immer nur wir die zu Bedauernden sind? Glauben wir wirklich, dass sich die Natur für unsere Verbrechen an ihr nicht rächen wird? Immerhin sind es die USA, vor allem die Bush-Regierung, die nicht mal jetzt (!) Maßnahmen trifft, um auf unsere Umwelt besser zu achten. Warum denn auch? Die Erdölindustrie hat doch großherzig Bushs Wahlkampft mitfinanziert. Da kann man doch schon einige Gefallen tun, wie die Unterbindung von diversen Umweltschutzgesetzen, nicht wahr?  Vom Kyoto-Protokoll will ich gar nicht sprechen. Der "american way of life" hätte dadurch doch beeinträchtigt werden können. 
> 
> Es ist auch die Erdölindustrie, die all die Patente zu Alternativtreibstoffen besitzt, diese aber solang nicht auf den Markt bringt, bis das Erdöl aufgebraucht ist. Wahrscheinlich werden die dann als Retter der Welt mit ihren neuen technischen Innovationen hochgepriesen, welche sie uns dann für ein Heidengeld verkaufen werden. War es nicht auch die Erdölindustrie, die dafür gesorgt hat, dass in ca 40 amerikanischen Städten Autobahnen gebaut werden, wobei das öffentliche Verkehrssystem für diese Autobahnen "Platz" machen musste?
> 
> Wenn wir Menschen nicht so geldgierig und egoistisch wären, würde es heute ganz anders aussehen. Die Möglichkeiten dazu hätten wir schon längst gehabt.

 

Stimme Dir voll zu! Aber wenn ich religiös wäre, würde ich sagen, es ist die Strafe "Gottes"! Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich bin nicht antiamerikanisch eingestellt oder sowas, aber es trifft die am härtesten, die auch den "negativsten" Umweltbeitrag auf der Welt leisten (Stichwort: statistisch höchster Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch an alternativen Energien, wozu alles gehört wie Strom,Öl, Gas etc.), und denen Profit über alles andere steht; da hat eine intakte Umwelt nichts zu suchen............  :Evil or Very Mad:   Ich bin zwar kein Umweltexperte, aber selbst der dümmste dürfte begriffen haben, dass das irgendwie zusammenhängt mit der jetzigen Klimakatastrophe! Früher gab es mal höchstens einmal im Jahr ein Hurrican dieser Stärke, heute fast monatlich! Ich weiß von was ich rede, ich hatte eine Großtante in Florida, mit der ich jahrelang korrespondiert habe, in der Zeit hat Sie nicht einen einzigen Hurrican erwähnt, das ist allerdings auch schon ca. 30 Jahre her! Falls jetzt Spekulationen aufkommen, wie alt ich bin, will ich diese Neugier befriedigen: Ich bin 43 Jahre jung!

----------

## SvenFischer

Diese Wirbelstürme haben ihren Ursprung an der Westküste Afrikas und durch die Erdrehung wandern die dann nach USA und beginnen sich zu drehen. Es ist also nicht direkt auf USA-Umwelt Probleme zu schieben, das Ganze ist global zu sehen.

Wie dem auch sei, das Wort "wachrütteln" passt hier ganz gut und ich hocffe das die Amis begreifen werden...

Die Politik in Deutschland ist stark umweltlastig, das kostet viel Geld, zahlt sich aber langfristig aus. Dennoch, wir haben noch die großen globalen Probleme vor uns...

----------

## Dekalog

 *EdtheRat wrote:*   

> ...Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich bin nicht antiamerikanisch eingestellt oder sowas, aber es trifft die am härtesten, die auch den "negativsten" Umweltbeitrag auf der Welt leisten (Stichwort: statistisch höchster Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch an alternativen Energien, wozu alles gehört wie Strom,Öl, Gas etc.), und denen Profit über alles andere steht; da hat eine intakte Umwelt nichts zu suchen...

 

Schön wärs. Schau Dir mal an, was z.B. gerade in Bangladesh los ist. Das "Schön wärs" ist bitte nicht zynisch zu verstehen, aber die USA sind immerhin in der Lage, sich einigermaßen selbst zu helfen; ärmere Länder sind da nicht so gut dran.

Abgesehen davon ist es zu einfach, einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen aktuellen Naturkatastrophen und der generellen Klimaänderung zu suchen. Andererseits ist es vermutlich gut, wenn Leute durch so etwas auf allgemeine Probleme aufmerksam werden. Die Tatsache, daß in wenigen Jahrzehnten kein Öl mehr da sein wird ist vielleicht leichter ernstzunehmen, wenn man anhand einer kurzfristigen Ölknappheit schonmal einen Eindruck davon bekommt. Die Ölkrise der 70'er scheint ja auch dazu beigetragen zu haben, daß es sowas wie ein Umweltbewusstsein oder auch die Grünen überhaupt gibt (ich war selbst nicht dabei, aber vielleicht weisst Du da mehr drüber?).

----------

## EdtheRat

 *Dekalog wrote:*   

>  *EdtheRat wrote:*   ...Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich bin nicht antiamerikanisch eingestellt oder sowas, aber es trifft die am härtesten, die auch den "negativsten" Umweltbeitrag auf der Welt leisten (Stichwort: statistisch höchster Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch an alternativen Energien, wozu alles gehört wie Strom,Öl, Gas etc.), und denen Profit über alles andere steht; da hat eine intakte Umwelt nichts zu suchen... 
> 
> Schön wärs. Schau Dir mal an, was z.B. gerade in Bangladesh los ist. Das "Schön wärs" ist bitte nicht zynisch zu verstehen, aber die USA sind immerhin in der Lage, sich einigermaßen selbst zu helfen; ärmere Länder sind da nicht so gut dran.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist es zu einfach, einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen aktuellen Naturkatastrophen und der generellen Klimaänderung zu suchen. Andererseits ist es vermutlich gut, wenn Leute durch so etwas auf allgemeine Probleme aufmerksam werden. Die Tatsache, daß in wenigen Jahrzehnten kein Öl mehr da sein wird ist vielleicht leichter ernstzunehmen, wenn man anhand einer kurzfristigen Ölknappheit schonmal einen Eindruck davon bekommt. Die Ölkrise der 70'er scheint ja auch dazu beigetragen zu haben, daß es sowas wie ein Umweltbewusstsein oder auch die Grünen überhaupt gibt (ich war selbst nicht dabei, aber vielleicht weisst Du da mehr drüber?).

 

Mit Sicherheit hat sich das Umweltbewußtsein seit ca. Mitte der 70er in Deutschland gewandelt, es wurde langsam klar, das die Ressourcen nicht unerschöpflich sind, in den 60er haben wir als Kinder noch auf einem Autofriedhof (in einem Wohngebiet) gespielt und die Mülldeponie war ca. 250 m vom Wohngebiet entfernt, sowas ist heutzutage undenkbar! Das war auch der Zeitpunkt für Interessengruppen sich zu fragen, wer tritt stärker für Umweltinteressen der Bürger in die Politik ein. Aus dieser Motivation heraus, haben sich wohl dann irgendwie die Grünen formiert? Aber aktuelle Politik egal welcher Partei ist ein Thema für sich und will ich auch nicht weiter ausdehnen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> [quote="Mattez"die werden nun mal wieder von jedem fürtzchen einen hurrican machen.

 

Du hast dir aber schonmal Satellitenfotos von diesem "Fürzchen" angeschaut?[/quote]

yoa..habe ich..aber les dir mal den text genau durch..dann würdest du sehen was ich meinte. übrigens..rita ist auf stufe 1 zurückgestuft wurden  :Wink: 

----------

